# bromeliads 'n such?



## Peekskillfrogger (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey guys I rodered from this company bromeliads and such along with a number of other places on 7/25 and everything else was deliverd by last wednesday...still nothing from bromeliads and such. Should i contact pay pal and cancel the order? Ive tried contacting the company several time w/o gettting a response, and their online chat help is never online. dont know what to do


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I've not a clue why you would spend so much on bromeliads....

Paypal has a 30 day thing. I'd give the company a chance before disputing the claim. You've got another two weeks before you can no longer dispute claims. Have faith in them for a little longer, and try to contact them in those two weeks. If you still can't get anything from them, dispute it around 8/20.


----------



## Peekskillfrogger (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice smack... do you have a site you could reccomend? Most of the broms I got were in the 6-11 dollar range I thought that was pretty good. theyre pretty much all neos since I already have some larger broms in the vivs


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

alex is a good guy for sure you will recieve your broms. for future broms i would try Jason Desantis. he has an add in plant classifed section . looks like great prices.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Peekskillfrogger said:


> do you have a site you could reccomend?


This site is definately worth checking out...
Tropiflora - A premier supplier of Bromeliads, Succulents, Orchids and other rare and exotic tropical plants from around the world!


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

JP41 said:


> alex is a good guy for sure you will recieve your broms. for future broms i would try Jason Desantis. he has an add in plant classifed section . looks like great prices.


Absolutely true. Alex is the best plant supplier I have ever worked with. I actually sent him a fe w new frogs and got him into the hobby.not once have I had one issue buying from him and you just need patience as this hideous heat sliws things down.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

I ordered from Broms 'n Such before. It takes a while for him to ship orders, but when they come they are great plants.


----------



## Peekskillfrogger (Jul 10, 2011)

got the broms today... they were in great shape. They even tossed in 2 extra! They were shipped with care and im real happy with how it looks, the reds and pinks really make the viv pop. Ill post some pics soon.


----------



## AJ858 (Feb 21, 2012)

Any chance you have any contact info for them? I have sent them a couple email and no reply... kind of annoying.

thanks,
Alex


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

They never responded to my emails but I was happy with my order anyway because they broms were great.


----------

